# What is a fair price...



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 9, 2012)

What is a fair price for a Canon AE-1 with an FD 50mm lens.

I know its not worth much...  But I don't know what's fair.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 9, 2012)

Look on ebay

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 9, 2012)

Depends on the condition.  These are easy to find, but most of them haven't been serviced and thus might be in need of a little TLC.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 9, 2012)

Makes sense Big Mike... 

I looked on Ebay and they seem to be going for around $75-$125ish... Canadian that is... 

I can't believe people are paying that for them. I mean, they are from the late 70's or early 80's. They can hardly be considered vintage by any means.... And they were the most popular camera of their time.

I'd like to have one to play with...  But jebus, they are mostly scrap metal with a bit of glass..


----------



## Railphotog (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you checking eBay's completed auctions?  Asking price and selling price are often far apart.  

I had an interest in obtaining copies of my early Canon film cameras, and began looking at the Canadian online site Kijiji.  As noted, I've come across sellers asking $150-200 and more for 1976 vintage AE-1's and others.  I watched the auctions for several weeks and noted the cameras were not selling, so I contacted the seller and said I'd like the camera as a collectible, not to use, and would offer $50.00 if they didn't find any other buyers.   This worked well for me several times, I've accumulated an AE-1, AE-1Program, and a T-70.  All came with extra lenses (not always Canon), usually a flash and a camera bag.  Most do have the shutter "squeak", but I don't intend to use them so it doesn't matter to me.

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Canuk (Jul 9, 2012)

You can buy a cleaned and inspected AE-1 for $125-150 w/ the 50mm 1.8 lens from Vintage Visuals in Calgary.
Vintage Visuals Photographic
I ordered 2 from them last week, they are both in much better condition than I expected. Buying off ebay or kijji may save a little $$ but no guarantees that the camera will work. These units have been inspected and light seal replaced (mine look like new on both cameras)


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 9, 2012)

Take your chances but cheap: shopgoodwill.com

Joe


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 9, 2012)

As Railphotog stated ... the completed eBay listings show that a large percentage of Canon AE1's do not get sold when asking price is over $70.00. Most of the sold items are about $30.00-50.00 with lens.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks guys... I'll check eBay again.


----------

